# Won't be around for a while



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I won't be on the forum for a while, I thought you guys should know. 
We have lost our beloved Bambi, and I need some time to come to terms with it.
Stella x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, i am so sorry to hear this. i'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh no! I am sorry to hear this...


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh no Stella. I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you. I hope time helps to heal and that you return to us feeling at least a little better. We are all here for you, by PM at least if you don't want to read the forum. Contact me any time if you want to. I can PM you my email if you want to talk at all without being on the forum. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh Stella, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my, God bless you. I am so very sorry....


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear you lost your little beloved Bambi. Hoping time will heal your broken heart.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stella, I am so sorry for your loss. Take your time healing and please let me know if you need anything!

{hugs}


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We are very sorry for your loss


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Stella, my heart is absolutely broken for you. Please know you are in my prayers.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

So sorry for ur loss  so young...poor baby. Sendin good vibes for u thru this healing process


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, my goodness! I am so very sorry.

I have been here a bit less these days so I am sorry if I missed that she had been ill.

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

if you need a good Listener... there are many on here that will listen.........including me....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this.  Thoughts and prayers sent to you and your family. RIP Bambi.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, sending my condolences...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Stella!!!(((hugs)))


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this news :-( Thinking of you at this hard time


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

how awful, so sorry for your loss


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Stella, I am so sorry to hear this, you poor thing - RIP little Bambi


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost 2 of mine last year so I know how you feel. (((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Stella, sweetheart I'm so sorry, what a shock. I wish I knew what to say to
make you feel better. Just know you're not alone in this, ok? I'm here for you, 
if you don't want to talk on the forum, then you can always pm me, if you don't
want to talk at all that's fine too, take all the time that you need, we'll all be
here when you get back. I love you girl, and I'm extremely sorry for your loss.
Please know I'm here. Hugs.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. If there is anything I can do feel free to yell. You are in my thoughts. Hugs


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Stella I'm so saddened by this. I can't stop thinking about you. I wish there was
something I could do. If you think of anything, please let me know. Hugs my friend.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, especially loosing your chi that young it's very heartbreaking.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Stella, I'm sorry for your loss. You are in my heart.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

So sorry, thinking of you. x


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Stella, I know Bambi was a much beloved friend.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of you in your time of loss...


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Stella I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you xxx
Find strength in Harley and help each other through xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

very sorry


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace little Bambi.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bambi.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So sad to read this.  sending love! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Stella, if you need to talk about this, please pm me. You are very loved here and whatever we can do for you, we are here for you.
Lots of Love, Regina


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Stella, I am sooooo sorry to see this. ((((((HUGS)))))). I felt that wa yas well when I lost Roxy but then I realized I really needed my chi friends as they really understood what I was going through. We are here for you and understand what you are feeling. R.I.P Bambi, run free.... I am soooo sorry.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss....


----------

